
xsv: A fast CSV toolkit written in Rust - ehudla
https://github.com/BurntSushi/xsv
======
gravypod
Are there numbers and pictures to show me how this is fast?

~~~
doomrobo
From the Benchmarks section of the README:

[https://github.com/BurntSushi/xsv/blob/master/BENCHMARKS.md](https://github.com/BurntSushi/xsv/blob/master/BENCHMARKS.md)

